# Cherry Slab Table design



## daveintexas (Oct 15, 2007)

I have this nice slab of cherry, with a pretty crotch figure.
I would like to make a live edge table with it, but I am having trouble coming up with a suitable design for the legs or base.









The chalk lines are a reference for where I think would be the best cuts.

Any constructive opinions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It has some great figure


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Why not just a simple rectangular base, with just extra overhang at the curve? Or you could rethink the top to a triangle, leaving that great crotch grain, and extending the top down past, and avoiding the knot, but with three legs?


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h235/Timberwerks/table1.jpg

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h235/Timberwerks/table.jpg

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h235/Timberwerks/IMG_1875.jpg

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h235/Timberwerks/table.jpg

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h235/Timberwerks/27090023.jpg


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

What about an Asian-inspired base? Maybe something with bell-bottom legs and a trestle? That's a beautiful piece of wood. A couple of dutchmans might be nice too.


----------

